# are there any stories of bhm crushing and sitting on skinny females?



## femaleseat (Aug 16, 2010)

anyone have any idea if such a thing exists? or perhaps i should write my own?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 17, 2010)

Take a shot at it!


----------



## Paquito (Aug 17, 2010)

I think you'd write a great one, since you have a passion for the subject.


----------



## femaleseat (Aug 17, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I think you'd write a great one, since you have a passion for the subject.



perhaps i will....have some ideas floating around....


----------



## xxeell (Aug 20, 2010)

Can't wait!!!


----------

